# Online Vocalist Contest



## wfarrington972 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just wanted to share a new vocalist contest

http://lafango.com/singing-sensation


----------



## janealex (Apr 7, 2010)

Its really looking a very great contest. I am also going to register myself for this contest. Thanks for the update.


----------

